# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  دروس التجويد كاملة بالصوت والصورة

## الحوت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


دروس التجويد كاملة بالصوت والصورة 

الدال على الخير كفاعله 

تعلموا احكام التجويد كاملة بالصوت والصورة وما عليكم الا الدعاء

الملفات جميعها في حدود حجم 2 جيجا بايت تقريباً 

بصوت وصورة الشيخ : أيمن سويد

الملف الاول 
معنى التجويد


الملف الثاني 
مراتب القراءة


الملف الثالث 
علم التجويد

الملف الرابع
تدوين القرآن ( جزء أول ) 

الملف الخامس 
تدوين القرآن جزء ثاني 

الملف السادس 
تدوين القرآن جزء ثالث 

الملف السابع 
تدوين القرآن جز رابع

الملف الثامن 
القراء العشر

الملف التاسع 
النقل الصوتي للقرآن

الملف العاشر 
أحكام الميم الساكنة

الملف الحادي عشر 
احكام النون الساكنة ( الإظهار )

الملف الثاني عشر 
احكام النون الساكنة ( الاخفاء )

الملف الثالث عشر 
الاقلاب

الملف الرابع عشر
الإدغام

الملف الخامس عشر 
الادغام الناقص

الملف السادس عشر 
ادغام المتجانسين

اللف السابع عشر 
ادغام المتماثلين

الملف الثامن عشر 
الميم والنون المشددتين

الملف التاسع عشر 
انواع المدود

الملف العشرون 
المد الطبيعي

الملف الحادي والعشرون 
مد البدل

الملف الثاني والعشرون 
مد العوض

الملف الثالث والعشرون 
المد المتصل

الملف الرابع والعشرون 
المد المنفصل

الملف الخامس والعشرون 
تعريف مد الصلة

الملف السادس والعشرون 
مد الصلة

الملف السابع والعشرون 
المد اللازم

الملف الثامن والعشرون 
المد العارض للسكون

الملف التاسع والعشرون 
مد اللين

الملف الثلاثون 
علاقة مد اللين بالمد العارض للسكون

الملف الحادي والثلاثون
ياء المد

الملف الثاني والثلاثون
تركيب المدين

الملف الثالث والثلاثون
التعوذ والبسملة

الملف الرابع والثلاثون
حكم الاستعاذة والبسملة 

الملف الخامس والثلاثون 
اللحن

الملف السادس والثلاثون
علم الابتداء

الملف السابع والثلاثون
انواع الوقف

الملف الثامن والثلاثون
الوقف والابتداء

الملف التاسع والثلاثون
تابع الوقف والابتداء

الملف الاربعون
بعض حالات الوقف والابتداء

الملف الحادي والاربعون
الفرق بين الوقف والقطع والسكت

الملف الثاني والاربعون
السكت

الملف الثالث والاربعون
تابع السكت

الملف الرابع والاربعون
السكتات

ا لملف الخامس والاربعون
وتعريف ( صلي - قلي )

الملف السادس والاربعون
وضع ميم صغيرة

الملف السابع والاربعون
الالفات السبعة

الملف الثامن والاربعون
الامالة

الملف التاسع والاربعون
التقاء ساكنان

الملف الخمسون
الحالات الناشئة عن تجاور حرفين

يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## الحوت

الملف الستون
مخرج الجوف

الملف الثاني والستون 
مخرج الحروف ق ك ج ى ش

الملف الثالث والستون
مخرج الحروف ط د ت ز س ص ظ ث

الملف الرابع والستون
مخرج الضاد واللام

الملف الخامس والستون 
مخرجا النون والراء

الملف السادس والستون 
هاء الضمير 

الملف السابع والستون 
الاستطاله والغنه

الملف الثامن والستون 
الاستعلاء والاستفال

الملف الثاسع والستون
الاشمام

الملف السبعون
التفشى

الملف الحادي والسبعون
التكرير

الملف الثاني والسبعون
الثمرة العملية للشدة والرخاوة والبينية 

الملف الثالث والسبعون 
الشدة والبينية والرخاوة

الملف الرابع والسبعون 
الصفير والتفشى

الملف الخامس والسبعون
المتماثلان والمتجانسان

الملف السادس والسبعون 
النبر

الملف السابع والسبعون
الهمس والجهر

الملف الثامن والسبعون
صفات الالف والياء

الملف التاسع والسبعون
صفات التاء والجيم

الملف الثمانون
صفات الحروف

الملف الحادي والثمانون
صفات الخاء والدال والذال

الملف الثاني والثمانون 
صفات الراء والزاي والسين

الملف الثالث والثمانون
صفات الطاء والظاء والعين

الملف الرابع والثمانون
صفات الغين والفاء والقاف

الملف الخامس والثمانون 
صفات النون والهاء والواو

الملف السادس والثمانون 
صفات السين والصاد والضاد

الملف السابع والثمانون
صفتا الاطباق والانفتاح

الملف الثامن والثمانون
القلقلة

الملف التاسع والثمانون 
ملحوظة هذا الملف وجده مقرر لما قبله بأسم مختلف أورده كما هو
تابع القلقلة

الملف التسعون
حروف القلقلة

الملف الحادي والتسعون
اخطاء تقع عند نطق القلقلة

الملف الثاني والتسعون 
همزة الوصل

الملف الثالث والتسعون
همزة الوصل في الاسماء والحروف

الملف الرابع والتسعون
همزة القطع

الملف الخامس والتسعون
دخول همزة القطع على همزة الوصل

الملف السادس والتسعون
تسهيل الهمزة

الملف السابع والتسعون
ادكر

الملف الثامن والتسعون
الآن

الملف التاسع والتسعون
ألقه 28 النمل 

الملف المائة
الله

الملف الاول بعد المائة
كلمة ضعف

الملف الثاني بعد المائة
يهدي

الملف الثالث بعد المائة
التفخيم والترقيق

الملف الرابع بعد المائة
درجات التفخيم والترقيق

الملف الخامس بعد المائة
مراتب التفخيم

الملف السادس بعد المائة
حكم الراء

الملف السابع بعد المائة
أزمنة الحروف المتحركة

الملف الثامن بعد المائة
ازمنة الغنة

الملف التاسع بعد المائة
تطبيق على الازمنة

الملف العاشر بعد المائة
اتمام الحركات

الملفين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر بعد المائة
http://www.archive.org/download/c123z/a112.wmv
الملف الحادي عشر بعد المائة
الملف الثاني عشر بعد الماشة


الملف الثالث عشر بعد المائة
صفحة من المصحف

الملف الرابع عشر بعد المائة
أخر المصحف

تم بحمد الله 

ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 

المرجوا التثبيت لتعم الفائدة

----------


## ashrafwater

بارك الله فيك من اراد ان يشاركنا في دورات التجويد علي الماسنجر للاخوات وللاخوه موعدنا الساعه 8 مساء للاخوه والتاسعه والنصف للاخوات من اراد ذلك للاستفاده وتصحيح القراءه مباشرة . ابلاغي بذلك واعطائي الاميل لاضافته علي القائمه.

----------


## الحوت

شكرا على الرد وعلى دعوتك الكريمه

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## ???... why ...???

الله يعطيك العافية ..... واتمنى من الله ان يكون في موازين حسناتك

----------


## عدي44

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :Cgiving:

----------

